
18th-Century Souvenirs from the 'Frost Fairs' Held on the Frozen River Thames - pepys
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2016/01/06/souvenirs_from_frost_fairs_held_on_the_frozen_river_thames.html
======
rmason
Here in Michigan where inland lakes reliably freeze over every year entire
towns get created on the ice. The biggest is Houghton's tip up town:
[http://www.visithoughtonlake.com/tipuptown.shtml](http://www.visithoughtonlake.com/tipuptown.shtml)

You can purchase medals from vendors on the ice commemorating that year's
event and people do collect them. In the earliest years the medals were made
from wood instead of metal.

[http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m96cHfGSCm1wJCbLDW6ta...](http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m96cHfGSCm1wJCbLDW6taJQ.jpg)

------
pervycreeper
Slightly off-topic, but does anyone know the name of the type of design/
decoration around the text, for instance in this image?:
[http://blogs.harvard.edu/houghton/files/2015/11/EB7.A100.740...](http://blogs.harvard.edu/houghton/files/2015/11/EB7.A100.740m.jpg)

Have been wondering this for quite some time.

~~~
th0ma5
I thought about those for a while too until I finally dug into it. They are
"embellishments" and here is a Google image search link:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=embellishments&prmd=isvn&sou...](https://www.google.com/search?q=embellishments&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch)

~~~
pervycreeper
Thank you.

